# What are you doing for fathers day?



## Serinity1980 (Oct 22, 2013)

While I don't always like my husband or get along with him but I realize that my children need to see the simple little acts of gratitude in life. I usually make him dinner something he really like like homemade lasagna or cabbage rolls and bake him a cake or cookies. If extra finances are available I usually get him a card and take my kids and help them to pick out card for him. This year I am going to take my kids to pick out one of those roll-playing game figurines for him because he has expressed interest in them. While he usually does not reciprocate he forgets valentines day, mothers day, anniversaries, birthdays and Christmas I believe that it is important for my kids to see and recognize that these days are important. Whether or not my children will live by my example or their fathers it is hard to say but I hope they will.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

That is sweet of you, Serinity, esp. considering how your husband has treated you. You are really being the bigger person. 

And cabbage rolls sound really good! 

Dh is going to be in Europe on business for a few weeks in June, so we will not see him on Father's Day. We will Skype, though, so we can say hi.

Dh has no expectations of holidays. Anything we do is a delight to him, but it truly would not bother him if we did not do anything. He is much more of a giver than a taker.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

Your other thread started on 5/12 in which you outline the emotional abuse your husband has done to you over your achievements and other matters.

I am interested Mother's Day was on 5/11, did he do anything for you to remember that day and to thank you for being the Mother of his children?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

I will not receive anything but a happy Father's Day wish. I don't care, I forget my own birthday sometimes. That stuff just isn't important to me


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll make his favorite dinner, kids are already planning to take him out for a movie, then some love expressed in his favorite way.


----------



## Serinity1980 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> After you just told us what a terrible husband you have in the thread scared to tell...you start a thread about the kindness you are going to show this same man for Father's Day?
> 
> What am I missing here?


Should I be mean and uncaring and set this type of a example to my children? They say you lead by example not by words. I hope by setting a better example for my kids that they will take it to heart.


----------



## Serinity1980 (Oct 22, 2013)

I am interested Mother's Day was on 5/11, did he do anything for you to remember that day and to thank you for being the Mother of his children?[/QUOTE]

He took me to a movie.

I usually do my own thing for mothers day with my kids. I made pancakes for breakfast, we made choc chip cookies and watched a movie on VOD together if my husband is there sometimes he might join us. He usually will eat though, taking his plate to his own little corner of the world (ie. computer) and depending on the movie he may or may not watch it. Usually he says in his little corner of the world and ignores us for things like this.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hubs is scheduled to work, but can call in....I will prob BBQ for him and have the family over......hopefully it doesn't rain like it has been. After that he will lay on the couch and enjoy the day!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

He's not a dad other than to our doggies. I usually get him a card from them for laughs  He loves it


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I made sure on Mothers Day my wife felt appreciated, even though she had to work. Boys made her a card, bought her a bracelet from Zales, boys picked it out.
What will I get....probably a argument.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

Reason for my question was the example you are setting, which is your main point about celebrating Fathers Day.

Yes, it is important to show the giving side to your children but it is also important to not show that you enable someone to continue to take advantage of you and you keep turning the other cheek.

From your other post does your husband take being a father seriously and does he show you the respect you deserve. If not giving gifts etc is just camouflaging the issue.

Children learn from what they see and if they see Mom putting up with a pile and always turning the other cheek the impression is for girls that girls are supposes to always turn the other cheek to their spouse and for boys that it is okay to act like a total jerk and my spouse will enable it.

Saw my best friend's mother act that way and he grew up hating his Dad and never did develop a standing relationship with women because he treated them like they should enable his bad behavior and turn the other cheek.


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

Celebrating turning 50!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm going to go climbing and just avoid the whole scene.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

I'll have my son make my WAS a card and get him a little something. THen I'll cry in a heap on my bed and watch Pride and Prejudice all day.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Pamvhv said:


> THen I'll cry in a heap on my bed and watch Pride and Prejudice all day.













*sigh...Mr.Darcy...*


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

This is my H's first Father's Day. I'm SO excited! Don't even know what I'm going to do yet but it will be awesome. 

Maybe I can find something on Pinterest. Pamvhv, would you be willing to help me with that if I got stuck? :rofl:


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

committed4ever said:


> This is my H's first Father's Day. I'm SO excited! Don't even know what I'm going to do yet but it will be awesome.
> 
> Maybe I can find something on Pinterest. Pamvhv, would you be willing to help me with that if I got stuck? :rofl:


For my H's first Father's Day I printed out a poem called "Walk a little slower, Daddy" and put my son's footprints on it...put it in a nice frame. You can probably google the poem if you're looking for ideas. My little guy was about 7 months old when I did it


----------

